# Monsoon specs????



## ChiPhiZD (Aug 12, 2003)

Can anyone give me info on the stock monsoon speakers and amp in the MKIV '02 jetta...I.e. RMS ect

Thanks in advance


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Monsoon specs???? (ChiPhiZD)*

I opened up my monsoon amp and this is what I found:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1445791
Supposedly 200watts total, which would be 25 watts/speaker.
All speakers are approx 4 ohm except the rear woofers which are approx 2ohm.


----------



## DJKeebler (Dec 6, 2001)

Actually, the Monsoon speakers are a weird impedence like 2.3 ohms or 3 ohms. I haven't been able to find any information to verify that but it's the reading I got when I pulled my Monsoon speakers out of my car.


----------



## realcyberbob (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (DJKeebler)*

how many watts are each rear woofers? anybody know?


----------



## MasterHD (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: (realcyberbob)*

If I remember correctly, the VW Manual says:
4 x 20 watt tweeters
2 x 20 watt midrange
2 x 30 watt subwoofers
I'm pretty sure my memory is correct.


----------



## clean01 (Dec 5, 2004)

enough watts to rip everything out of there and put good stuff in


----------



## DJKeebler (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (MasterHD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MasterHD* »_If I remember correctly, the VW Manual says:
4 x 20 watt tweeters
2 x 20 watt midrange
2 x 30 watt subwoofers
I'm pretty sure my memory is correct.

The Monsoon has subwoofers? I didn't see any when I pulled the system out of my car. Hmmm.......


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (DJKeebler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DJKeebler* »_The Monsoon has subwoofers? I didn't see any when I pulled the system out of my car. Hmmm.......









VW calls the rear 6.5" speakers "subwoofers"


----------



## realcyberbob (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (phatvw)*

so are the rear "woofers" different than the front ones?


----------



## MasterHD (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: (realcyberbob)*

yes, they have 10 more watts each and they do play more bass.


----------



## realcyberbob (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (MasterHD)*

so the rear are the woofers and the fronts the mids?


----------



## MasterHD (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: (realcyberbob)*

Right, just play some music and use the fadar. You will here way more bass from the rear speakers than from the front mids.


----------



## DJKeebler (Dec 6, 2001)

You learn something new every day. Stupid VW designers.


----------



## realcyberbob (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (DJKeebler)*

can anybody get the part numbers on the speakers? i want to get 2 more rear 6.5 woofers but i want the part numbers to make sure im not getting the fronts.


----------



## Galvatron (Jan 10, 2003)

*Re: (realcyberbob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *clean01* »_enough watts to rip everything out of there and put good stuff in









Actually while installing my new type X components, I went ahead and installed my amps and crossovers to the monsoon factory speakers and was shocked at how good they sounded with 50-70 watts RMS. I swear they almost sounded as good if not better than the top end alpine components I ended up installing in their place. If I gave any advice to someone looking to upgrade, it would be to get yourself some really nice crossovers to run inline to your factory monsoon speakers and spend the extra $300-400 on a nice 4x60 amplifier to power them.
BTW, my factory rear midwoofers are 2 ohm, while the factory front mids and all tweeters are 4 ohm. This is out of a 2003 20th anniversary GTI. Check my sig for install pics, page 3. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *realcyberbob* »_can anybody get the part numbers on the speakers? i want to get 2 more rear 6.5 woofers but i want the part numbers to make sure im not getting the fronts.

IM me we can work something out on my rear 6.5's.


----------

